# PNP nominations



## prati14 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi All,
We want to know if we can apply PNP nominations by ourselves as agents portray it to be like a rocket science thing.

If somebody has done it then please let us know the procedure.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You are not required to use an agent.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Of course that is what agents say. If they would admit it's not that hard, how are they going to pay their bills? ;-)

What province are you interested in?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

prati14 said:


> Hi All,
> We want to know if we can apply PNP nominations by ourselves


Of course, why pay money for something you can easily do yourself?




> as agents portray it to be like a rocket science thing.



Well of course they do, they want your money. That is just plain common sense isn't it - that a business will tell you that you cannot do it yourself so that you pay them money.





> If somebody has done it



Tens of thousands of people have done it themselves.




> then please let us know the procedure.



Check the GoC website.


----------



## prati14 (Aug 28, 2016)

Ontario basically but have heard that if get nomination from any of the provinces then you can work anywhere. My husband in Ontario ..so want to settle there only.


----------



## prati14 (Aug 28, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> You are not required to use an agent.


Basically we want to know how to get update for a province whenever the nominations are open as this information is not very much clear on their website.

And agents say that it hard to get the updated for a province for an individual Can somebody throw some light on it??/


----------



## bella_fontelo (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi all. I have same situation. I need to increase my CRS points however, my agent is saying provincial nomination is hard as it will also require Job offer. Can you please advise if how I can apply for provincial nomination without this job offer? alberta, british columbia or ontario will do.
Thank you.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

prati14 said:


> Ontario basically but have heard that if get nomination from any of the provinces then you can work anywhere. My husband in Ontario ..so want to settle there only.


Why are you going for Provincial Nomination (or any other visa), while you have husband who is already in Canada? Can't he sponsor you? What is his status in Canada?


----------



## prati14 (Aug 28, 2016)

prati14 said:


> Basically we want to know how to get update for a province whenever the nominations are open as this information is not very much clear on their website.
> 
> And agents say that it hard to get the updated for a province for an individual Can somebody throw some light on it??/


My husband is on work permit and has not completed one year, thats why I need PR to work there.
I have dependent visa but have heard that you hardly get a job on dependent visa


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If your dependent visa is only valid for the next 3-6 months, it can be an issue, yes. Because why would they invest in hiring/training you, if you can only stay for a very limited time?
But if your visa is still valid for a longer time, that won't be so much of an issue. And once you are here, and get some Canadian work experience and a Canadian network, it will be easier to land a job/employer that can lead to a permanent resident visa.


----------



## prati14 (Aug 28, 2016)

EVHB said:


> If your dependent visa is only valid for the next 3-6 months, it can be an issue, yes. Because why would they invest in hiring/training you, if you can only stay for a very limited time?
> But if your visa is still valid for a longer time, that won't be so much of an issue. And once you are here, and get some Canadian work experience and a Canadian network, it will be easier to land a job/employer that can lead to a permanent resident visa.


Thanks a lot for the valuable info.
Also would like to know that how we can get regular updates for the provinces nominations as every consultant say that individual can't get updated for province niominations


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it will be up to you to monitor on a regular basis the websites of the different provinces.
Google 'provincial nominee program' + name of the province you are interested in, and have a look at those website. Maybe there is an option to receive a newsletter or so?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

prati14 said:


> Thanks a lot for the valuable info.
> Also would like to know that how we can get regular updates for the provinces nominations as every consultant say that individual can't get updated for province niominations


Consultant is lying, they can have the same information as you nothing more nothing less.

All provinces keep updating their website regularly, you need to be vigilant because sometimes their nominations fill out in couple of days.

Ontario selects based on your CRS points and other criteria if you fall under them. 

Quebec gives you a date when they will open and you have to get the application ready and just submit when it opens.

Nova Scotia might open soon as it is closed for some time
and so on ...............


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

prati14 said:


> Ontario basically but *have heard that if get nomination from any of the provinces then you can work anywhere*. My husband in Ontario ..so want to settle there only.


You have been lied to. If you apply for PR via the provincial nomination system, you will be asked to sign a document stating that you *intend to live and work* in the province that has nominated you.

If you ignore this, you run a serious risk of having the provincial nomination withdrawn or subsequently your permanent residency revoked as you can be deemed to have made a fraudulent application.


----------

